# ATITOOL ... Ummm Help please?



## andrewsmc (Sep 22, 2008)

I downloaded ATITool just to check it out and maybe to play around a bit. Well whenever i load it it makes my computer bog WAY down and i can never get to doing anything on it because i have to end the process. I am on XP and have a HD4870, I jsut build my computer this week... Whats wrong?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2008)

From what I'm remembering, I dont think it supports the HD4XXX cards yet.

Try getting rivatuner ver. 2.11


----------



## KBD (Sep 23, 2008)

the 0.27b4 version  may. if not use CCC and ATi Tray Tools. Riva Tuner 2.11 has very limited support for HD3450 i worked with so i doubt itll work with 4000 series.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 23, 2008)

ATITool does not support 48xx cards. Try the newest Rivatuner, AMDGPUClockTool or bios mods. The fan fix may get you what you need depending on what you want to do.


----------



## Fastmix (Sep 23, 2008)

Ati tray tool is a good alternative too.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok... Thanks alot guys


----------

